# Neve no sul do Brasil 09/2006



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 03:14)

A neve não deixou um manto branco mas pelo menos ela aconteceu e pela 1º vez desde 2002. A neve, em muitos casos de forma granular, caiu mais ou menos entre os paralelos 27º e 32º sul. No Algarve, pelo menos nos ultimos tempos, custa horrores para cair neve na serra de Monchique a 900m a está a 37ºN (também é certo que se ela cai é dificil ficarmos a saber), agora imaginem se estivessemos a uns 30ºN...  

O mais surpreendente foi a neve misturada com chuva que ocorreu em Porto Alegre, pasmem, com 10ºC!  

Aí vão as fotos retiradas dum jornal brasileiro:

*Algures na serra*














*Cidade desconhecida*










*Bento Gonçalves*





*Canela, onde nevou durante 4 minutos*





















*Canoas*





*Caxias do Sul, que deve ter sido das cidades onde mais nevou*





















































*Farroupilha*








*Garibaldi*





*Gramado*













*Gravataí*





*Sapiranga*





*Vacaria*






Um video:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1637713674766809488


Mais algumas fotos no site da MetSul:

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=243

Aquele de casaco verde ao telefone é o Ronaldo 

Foi o que se arranjou, espero ainda conseguir melhores fotos.


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 09:32)

Bom registo FIL, 

As pessoas têm um sorriso de felicidade no rosto!


----------



## dj_alex (5 Set 2006 às 16:40)

Seringador disse:


> Bom registo FIL,
> 
> As pessoas têm um sorriso de felicidade no rosto!




tem o mesmo que que nós no episodio de neve este ano


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Set 2006 às 00:01)

Realmente impressionante o facto de nevar com dez graus positivos!


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2006 às 00:17)

Mais algumas publicadas pelo Caio Cesar no forum Brasil Abaixo de Zero de uma região bem perto de São Joaquim:









































Não acumulou muito mas pelo menos deixou a paisagem branca


----------



## tozequio (6 Set 2006 às 01:25)

Eu já me contentava com isso na minha terrinha.


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 01:44)

tozequio disse:


> Eu já me contentava com isso na minha terrinha.



Saber esperar é uma virtude


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Set 2006 às 09:54)

Seringador disse:


> Bom registo FIL,
> 
> As pessoas têm um sorriso de felicidade no rosto!



Se aqui nevasse com dez graus positivos... eu tb tinha razões para sorrir


----------



## Moraes (28 Mai 2017 às 01:55)

São Francisco de Paula-RS ,Canela, Cambara do Sul e São José dos Ausentes são as unicas cidades que  nevam uma vez por ano  geralmente em junho, julho quando as temperaturas chega -4 gral no Inverno. Ao contrario de muitos pençam que Gramado é a unica cidade que neva na serra (Propaganda Enganosa) As cidades citadas São ótimas para o turismo em todas as épocas do ano!!
Venha conhecer a serra, e se vier no inverno não esqueça do casaco❄


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Mai 2017 às 12:49)

Moraes disse:


> São Francisco de Paula-RS ,Canela, Cambara do Sul e São José dos Ausentes são as unicas cidades que  nevam uma vez por ano  geralmente em junho, julho quando as temperaturas chega -4 gral no Inverno. Ao contrario de muitos pençam que Gramado é a unica cidade que neva na serra (Propaganda Enganosa) As cidades citadas São ótimas para o turismo em todas as épocas do ano!!
> Venha conhecer a serra, e se vier no inverno não esqueça do casaco❄


 
Também falam muito de São Joaquim..


----------

